# Turning a centerband?



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had a customer request a centerband-less gentlemans pen. The problem with this of course is that the threads to connect the body and cap are housed in the centerband. Anyone know of any way to do this? or


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Joined 2006....You have the chops for this...Check out "another way to make a pen" by George Butcher (texatdurango) in the 2009 library articles here.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 1, 2010)

You can modify the centerband by grinding or turning the exposed part down so it will slide inside the cap barrel. I;ve done the same thing with other kit CB's. I don't see how the Gent can be any different. PM me if you want to visit more about it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



DrPepper8412 said:


> I have had a customer request a centerband-less gentlemans pen. The problem with this of course is that the threads to connect the body and cap are housed in the centerband. Anyone know of any way to do this? or


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great article Andy! And Don, I was actually thinking about that. Does that leave enough room for the nib in the cap though?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know but investigate and see ... Do some measuring. You may need to make the cap a little longer. I really think it is possible.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





DrPepper8412 said:


> Thanks for the great article Andy! And Don, I was actually thinking about that. Does that leave enough room for the nib in the cap though?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

DrPepper8412 said:


> Thanks for the great article Andy! And Don, I was actually thinking about that. Does that leave enough room for the nib in the cap though?


 
It does on a Jr Gentleman only because that pen uses a tiny nib. I can't say for sure on the pens that use a larger nib.


----------



## turbowagon (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a thread with some pertinent info:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35571


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 2, 2010)

When I do it, I just toss the gent band completely away.  You make the blank a bit longer to make up for the missing centerband.  the tube goes in, but on the centerband end, there is no tube for that 1/4 or so of length..no big deal at all.  Spin the pen, then on the inside end where there is not tube, you need to make just a very shallow tennon inside the pen.  If you examine the factory centerband you will see a little inside tennon where the collar on the nib section slips into the cap.  You then simply press in the plastic thread piece.  Then you take a nib section with collar and screw it into the plastic threads.  Then you press it in again so the thread piece goes in a little bit deeper until your collar seats inside the cap.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> When I do it, I just toss the gent band completely away. You make the blank a bit longer to make up for the missing centerband. the tube goes in, but on the centerband end, there is no tube for that 1/4 or so of length..no big deal at all. Spin the pen, then on the inside end where there is not tube, you need to make just a very shallow tennon inside the pen. If you examine the factory centerband you will see a little inside tennon where the collar on the nib section slips into the cap. You then simply press in the plastic thread piece. Then you take a nib section with collar and screw it into the plastic threads. Then you press it in again so the thread piece goes in a little bit deeper until your collar seats inside the cap.


 
Great Idea, Jeff! Thanks!


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 3, 2010)

So what you're suggesting is use the plastic piece instead, instead of dealing with grinding down the centerband? Are the threads of the Gentleman's cap located in the plastic and not the metal? Forgive me, I haven't actually ever turned one, and I've just ordered the kit.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, the threads are only a plastic insert which is pressed on to the centerband.  A pair of needlenose pliers and not much of a tug will separate the two easily.  The ring that presses up against the pen seats into a mortise in the cap.  The band extends the length of the cap by around 1/4" or so.  So you simply need to extend the length of the blank by that much and cut a mortise inside the cap for the ring on the pen to seat into..the mortise will hide the ring of the pen so the cap and pen blend together.  So you just press in the plastic piece flush with the end.  Then you screw in the pen and press it in until the pen seats into the cap, which will push the insert into the cap a little bit farther where it needs to be.


----------

